# Has anyone else started medication to deal with an affair?



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

Ugh!!! I am four months out from D day, although the whole year before was hell!!!! My H had an affair. But, I didn't really know for sure until about four months ago. Of course I suspected it all along, but I just didn't have the proof. Anyway, during our separation, my doctor prescribed me an antidepressant/ anti anxiety med that seemed to take the edge off my anxiety and depression. I have never needed to take anything for A&D in my life, but I was having a hard time dealing with going to work and taking care of my kids without crying all the time. I wasn't sleeping and I lost 18 pounds in a matter of weeks. I was a mess!!!! So, I know taking it was a good thing at the time.

After finding out (for sure) about my H's affair and my H's pleas for forgiveness, We decided to work on our marriage with individual counseling and marriage counseling. Things were going so well I decided it was time to go off my medication. I thought I was on the road to marital recovery. However, since stopping, I have noticed that I have anxiety and depression about him HAVING an affair. Before I was upset about divorcing. Now, I have anxiety about what he did and I have been acting out on my feelings. We have had some arguments about his actions. I used to be able to deal with it, even though I was obviously hurt by it, I was able to put it in a place where I could deal with it. Now, however, I am finding it really hard to do so. 

Has anyone else gone through this. I don't know if this is a normal cycle of dealing with an affair or not. Is this just a new stage in dealing with it. Perhaps now that I have been told everything, the next phase is to digest what I now know, and this is all a normal process...

Or, Maybe I should start taking it again so that I can more effectively work on the recovery of my marriage. Ugh! 

I have reservations about retaking it because it took a long time to ween myself off and the side effects sucked!!! 

I do have an appointment with my doctor coming up and I plan on discussing this with him, but i am curious on what other people have experienced.

Thank you


----------



## spitfire008 (Jan 13, 2011)

For me its a great cup of tea and a snickers bar..for when i get those Betty white moments


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

What is the world coming too? Back in the day you drank to feel better about your problems, if they didn't get better you became an alcoholic and died in a car wreck or liver damage. Some people were tough and just did the crying and got over the pain or divorced their pain-simple. I chose to cry for 4mo solid.
I did see a Dr about depression/anxiety but he told me "you don't have a bad life.....you have a bad wife" If you have to use drugs to mask/ hide the pain you are only saving it for later and will have bigger problems. Cry, worry, spy- they are all normal things you will want to do, when you are done, work on you, move on and be happy! This is only my opinion, I have seen what these drugs do to families and will never be part of the problem. There is no magic cure for life.
Mouse


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I drink. I guess I'm "old school".


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't tell. I have been on drugs for severe bipolar disorder for a very long time. So, more? Nah.


----------

